# Best way to present Portfolio?



## Karen2582 (Oct 5, 2010)

Hi,
 I've been working on building my portfolio. I've had a few of my favorite printed but haven't put them in an actual portfolio book. I want something that looks professional. Any suggestions? 

 I'm applying for an internship and need to show my work! 

Thanks


----------



## Jeff Colburn (Oct 5, 2010)

I use Itoya Art Profolios. They're inexpensive, look nice, archival and come in a wide variety of sizes. Other options include mounting your prints and getting a case that's like a big briefcase. They are in art stores, etc. Or get a nice portfolio (synthetic or leather) with stitching and maybe metal corners.

Some photogs have their portfolio on a CD or DVD, or online. I do have an electronic version of my portfolio that I can e-mail to people. Or just bring your computer and show your images on it. There are a lot of options, and you can spend as much or as little as you want. 

Go to your local art store (the bigger the better) and see what options are available. Just remember that you will be customizing your images for each company you send your portfolio to, so be sure it's easy to change the images.

Have Fun,
Jeff


----------



## timbearden (Oct 5, 2010)

I spent a lot of money on mine.  I got 16x20 mat boards and matted my photos (one mat as a cover, the other as a backing).  That way the photos are large, and have nothing covering them.  Also so there isn't any glare from the sleeves, etc.  Then I have a large box that from lightimpressiondirect that folds.  

I have two, one for weddings, and another for all my other work.  Another reason I like this, is because I can easily through them into a 16x10 frame.


----------



## Howdy (Oct 22, 2010)

Don't you think about presenting your works online? It is much more convenient! Particularly, you could use Flash. There is no other technology that opens so great opportunities for presenting images in such an advanced and attractive way. There are many ready-made professional Flash galleries that can be easily customized with the help pf a built-in CMS. Pls check.


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Nov 1, 2010)

What kind of work is this portfolio for? Different parts of the industry have different ways of doing things. I've seen much bigger photos in fashion ports than in any other for example.

As far as I can tell right now, editors/photo buyers/clients still prefer paper prints to a CD portfolio. Photo is still mostly a print based industry, at least in the mind of the older buyers.


----------



## FlashThat (Nov 4, 2010)

Many photographers are using SmugMug to share and sale their photos to their clients. I haven't used it yet, but from what I have read online, a lot of users are satisfied with it!


----------



## FlashThat (Nov 4, 2010)

Here is a web link that I just found posted on another thread in this forum: 
37 Creative Photography Portfolios


----------



## JerrfyLube (Nov 4, 2010)

In person...with an iPad.:greenpbl:

No, seriously.  Ever since I started using it for showing portfolio work, I cant tell you how many additional clients I have gained from the "Wow, your portfolio is awesome(on the iPad)...lets book that job" crowd.  And this is only since i picked one up, not 5 months ago.

Its so easy to use, makes photos look BEAUTIFUL and really wows your clients when you can show them your portfolio and their proofs all on one simple, sleek device, flipping through pictures with a flick of the finger or zooming in and out to view more detail with a pinch.

Really knock their socks off at how streamlined and efficient you are when you book their session on your calendar, have them sign a contract and swipe their credit card all inside of about 60 seconds...again, all on one device.

Yes, I LOVE my iPad....


----------



## Tbini87 (Nov 4, 2010)

JerrfyLube said:


> In person...with an iPad.:greenpbl:
> 
> No, seriously. Ever since I started using it for showing portfolio work, I cant tell you how many additional clients I have gained from the "Wow, your portfolio is awesome(on the iPad)...lets book that job" crowd. And this is only since i picked one up, not 5 months ago.
> 
> ...


 
You really do this?! That is exciting, since last semester I had to market the iPad, and used photographers and graphic designers as a major market for the product! You pretty much talked about all the benifits we outlined in our report. Awesome.


----------



## Studio7Four (Nov 4, 2010)

There are many ways you can go and still look professional.  I'd recommend going to an art supply store and browsing the selection to find a look that conveys the image you want to put across.  And there's nothing that says you have to pick just one portfolio style and stay with it - you may want to present differently if you're going to be shooting families versus shooting sports, for example.  I personally have a couple expensive leather bound portfolios with non-removable, open top pages (with black insert sheets), but that's as much so they look good lying around the house or when I go for a pre-shoot meet with a model.  I don't have to worry about leaving them behind for a prospective client to leisurely look at.

I'd also recommend thinking about the size of your prints.  Different industries have different standard sizes.  For example, most model portfolios are 8x10, while most photographer portfolios (that I've dealt with, in the pseudo-fashion niche I poke my head into now and then) use 11x14.  Whatever you decide, you'll want to present a consistent-looking portfolio, so you'll probably want to crop to the same aspect ratio.

For what kind of internship are you applying?  That might help get more concrete advice.

Just went back and noticed that you are also from Mass.  If you're anywhere near Boston, I'd check out Blick Art Supplies near Fenway (in the Landmark Center).  That's where I go for portfolios, frames, etc.


----------



## Studio7Four (Nov 4, 2010)

JerrfyLube said:


> In person...with an iPad.:greenpbl:
> 
> No, seriously.  Ever since I started using it for showing portfolio work, I cant tell you how many additional clients I have gained from the "Wow, your portfolio is awesome(on the iPad)...lets book that job" crowd.  And this is only since i picked one up, not 5 months ago.
> 
> ...



I have my portfolio on my iPad as well, and it *is *a nice way to display the images.  I still think that print has advantages over it, not the least of which is size.  The 9.7" diagonal of the iPad display, while a good looking display, just isn't as impressive as the 11"x14" (17.8" diagonal) print in my portfolio.  I'm also a lot more comfortable handing over my print portfolio for someone to browse through at their pace (and jump back and forth if desired) than I am handing over my iPad...


----------



## JerrfyLube (Nov 4, 2010)

Tbini87 said:


> You really do this?! That is exciting, since last semester I had to market the iPad, and used photographers and graphic designers as a major market for the product! You pretty much talked about all the benifits we outlined in our report. Awesome.



Absolutely!!  Its been an amazing marketing tool and has really streamlined my entire initial consultation process...the majority of people I meet with seem most impressed with it.



Studio7Four said:


> I have my portfolio on my iPad as well, and it *is *a nice way to display the images.  I still think that print has advantages over it, not the least of which is size.  The 9.7" diagonal of the iPad display, while a good looking display, just isn't as impressive as the 11"x14" (17.8" diagonal) print in my portfolio.  I'm also a lot more comfortable handing over my print portfolio for someone to browse through at their pace (and jump back and forth if desired) than I am handing over my iPad...



That is very true and it will never replace actual hardcopy portfolios that you can hold in your hands and flip through.  Some prefer something physical and thats totally understandable. 

Even though the iPad has a smaller viewing area though, I still find myself preferring it in almost every situation and my main reason is consistency.  Except for direct sunlight, the pictures on my iPad look the same under incandescent, florescent or most other types of lighting at pretty much any brightness or white balance.  Not so with traditional prints which can look like crap while your sucking down your tripple shot Caramel Frappuccino at Starbucks under their horrid lights, discussing techniques and pricing with a potential client.  It just made those prints that look stunning in your studio, look subpar.  There are half a dozen pictures like this in my actual print portfolio.  Beautiful in some light...borderline crap in others.

Though im not overly concerned about the iPad itself...I do keep mine in a case and is insured for those unforeseen mishaps that do happen at the worst occasions.


----------



## Mathazzar (Nov 8, 2010)

What a cool idea...I'd never considered using an iPad as a portfolio display device, but it's pretty brilliant now that I sit and think about it. I've held off buying one actually &#8212; I don't typically jump in with the first iteration of a device. Especially one as pioneering as the iPad.

Looks like now I have yet another reason to anticipate the iPad Mk.II somewhere down the road! If they up the screen resolution a bit more like the rumours suggest, then it'll be even more suited for this kind of thing.


----------



## kylehess10 (Nov 8, 2010)

Personally, besides my website, I made a very nice looking visual portfolio with a leather scrapbook at Walmart. They're only $15 and look veryyy nice. I then get everything printed at Costco as an 8x12 for $1.49 each....it's a cheap method to use if you still want a nice eye-appealing portfolio.


----------

